# Gourmet magazine is done



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

After reading through the "good magazines" thread i remembered an article i came across. Gourmet magazine's last issue will be November 2010's Thanksgiving issue. Sad to think that America's first food mag{I think it started out in the 30's) is going out of print. I'm not sure, but I don't think it will be online either.

I hate to think that a lot of our favorite periodicals will go out of business(at least in print) in the near future. I like magazines. Gastronomica is a good one. I also subscribe to Cook's Illustrated, Food And Wine, and Saveur. The day these mags go strictly digital is probably in the not so distant future.


----------

